# Permanent residency



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Acting upon advice from my financial advisor, my tax accountant and the British consulate in Alicante, I made an appointment with the Foreigners’ Office at Alcoy national police station to apply for permanent residence. Today I attended the appointment with all my paperwork carefully prepared and double-checked. A very nice young lady called me to her desk and told me I was applying for something I already had! I was entered on the foreigners’ register in 2008 so therefore I was already a permanent resident. But, I pointed out, it does not say that on my green A4 sheet of paper. That doesn’t matter, she said, as an EU citizen I was automatically a permanent resident after five years of residency. But what about Brexit? I asked. It doesn’t matter, she said. I was a permanent resident and that would not change. But I want a piece of paper that says that I am a permanent resident, I replied, and I have already paid the €12 fee, so please could I have a “residencia con carácter permanente.” Yes, of course, she replied, and I walked out with my credit card size piece of paper confirming that I am now officially a permanent resident of Spain. But what on earth is going on here? Why is there so much confusion and contradictory advice?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

The Skipper said:


> I walked out with my credit card size piece of paper confirming that I am now officially a permanent resident of Spain. But what on earth is going on here? Why is there so much confusion and contradictory advice?


It is the nature of the beast in Spain that there is no consensus between different local government officials and policy, let alone regionally or nationally. Therefore it is incumbent upon us individually to strap up both our belts and braces to ensure that, whatever the outcome of the current Brexit negotiations, we have protected ourselves as far as possible from any negative consequences of those negotiations. It is surely worth the effort of attending the extranjería and paying the 12€ fee to gain another layer of protection. IMHO of course.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

She is right though.

Having the piece of green paper means nothing. Either you have been registered for 5 years (in which case you are considered permanent) or you haven't.

If this becomes important for Brexit it may be to your benefit to be able to easily demonstrate this fact, but given that your original certificate had the date you registered on it anyway, I'm still not sure what advantage there is to having the new certificate.

The people who advise you to get it are just covering themselves. I would do the same in their situation.

Just as an aside though, the "permanent" status of your registration is not actually permanent anyway, as if you are out of Spain for more than two years it is automatically cancelled (supposedly) and you have to re-register upon your return.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The Skipper said:


> Acting upon advice from my financial advisor, my tax accountant and the British consulate in Alicante, I made an appointment with the Foreigners’ Office at Alcoy national police station to apply for permanent residence. Today I attended the appointment with all my paperwork carefully prepared and double-checked. A very nice young lady called me to her desk and told me I was applying for something I already had! I was entered on the foreigners’ register in 2008 so therefore I was already a permanent resident. But, I pointed out, it does not say that on my green A4 sheet of paper. That doesn’t matter, she said, as an EU citizen I was automatically a permanent resident after five years of residency. But what about Brexit? I asked. It doesn’t matter, she said. I was a permanent resident and that would not change. But I want a piece of paper that says that I am a permanent resident, I replied, and I have already paid the €12 fee, so please could I have a “residencia con carácter permanente.” Yes, of course, she replied, and I walked out with my credit card size piece of paper confirming that I am now officially a permanent resident of Spain. But what on earth is going on here? Why is there so much confusion and contradictory advice?


It's what I've always said. Not just me - others on this forum too.


After 5 years you are AUTOMATICALLY a permanent resident. That's what the govt website says. End of story.

Getting a card with 'carácter permanente' is totally optional. 

I'm opting to get one - belt & braces & all that


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I was advised to get one by extranjería when I went to ask what I had to do due to the fact that I was leaving Spain!

Instead of telling me that I had to de-register, they told me to change my certificate for one that said "permanent" so that when I came back I wouldn't have to do anything!!!

Now _that_ was completely wrong.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I opted to get a permanent residency certificate in late 2014, well before the referendum even took place. I knew the legal status didn't depend on that, but I still wanted one! The clerk at the extranjeria did not ask any questions as to why I wanted one or tell me it wasn't necessary, just processed it.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I opted to get a permanent residency certificate in late 2014, well before the referendum even took place. I knew the legal status didn't depend on that, but I still wanted one! The clerk at the extranjeria did not ask any questions as to why I wanted one or tell me it wasn't necessary, just processed it.


I'd add many people need a bit of official looking something to show their status to other countries. It isn't just a Brexit thing.


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

How different it is here, extranjeria, we do not have one of those, neither Policia Nacional, nor Trafico


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> How different it is here, extranjeria, we do not have one of those, neither Policia Nacional, nor Trafico


No, you probably have to go to another island for that. Not so convenient!


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, you probably have to go to another island for that. Not so convenient!


The Delegation here deals with Policia Nacional and foreigners stuff, we don't have to leave this island.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> She is right though.
> 
> Having the piece of green paper means nothing. Either you have been registered for 5 years (in which case you are considered permanent) or you haven't.
> 
> ...


In the Withdrawal Agreement - if it's passed - the two year absence is extended to five.

It doesn't make up for losing freedom of movement, but for younger people who 
have grown up here wanting to experience living in other countries, it will make things a little easier.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

You may all be interested in this article from El Pais, written by a Spanish lawyer who specialises in citizenship and civil law, who advises British expats to ensure that their green residency card says “Residente comunitario con carácter permanente:” https://elpais.com/elpais/2018/10/23/trans_iberian/1540304262_501829.html


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> You may all be interested in this article from El Pais, written by a Spanish lawyer who specialises in citizenship and civil law, who advises British expats to ensure that their green residency card says “Residente comunitario con carácter permanente:” https://elpais.com/elpais/2018/10/23/trans_iberian/1540304262_501829.html


We've discussed this before I think. The British government was giving the same advice on their Facebook page. However, when a friend of mine tried to exchange her green A4 sheet, which doesn't mention permanence, she was told at the Extranjera that it was unnecessary.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> We've discussed this before I think. The British government was giving the same advice on their Facebook page. However, when a friend of mine tried to exchange her green A4 sheet, which doesn't mention permanence, she was told at the Extranjera that it was unnecessary.


I was told the same by a very helpful lady in my local extranjeria but she still gave me a new credit-card size certificate stating that I am a permanent resident. I am just astonished by the fact that there is so much conflicting advice on such an important issue.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> I was told the same by a very helpful lady in my local extranjeria but she still gave me a new credit-card size certificate stating that I am a permanent resident. I am just astonished by the fact that there is so much conflicting advice on such an important issue.


Yes, but until/unless I'm told by the Spanish government itself that it's necessary, I won't bother. I'm 50 km from the nearest Extranjera and it's a day out of my life!


----------

